# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] Random Dice Bot - Looking For Beta Tester

## Ewinz87

Well met! I am looking for a beta tester or two to help me test this* Random Dice Bot* I am developing. Looking for someone who has most if not all cards, we can bot together.

*Perks:*
Access to the bot!Free access forever if I decide to sell or add premium featuresFeatures and suggestions priorityMy gratitude

*Current Features:*
Works in the background, so you can continue to use your computer!Play CoopStatsOpen Card BoxComplete QuestsWatch AdsUse gems for coopScreenshot of card boxScreenshot of game end

*Upcoming Features:*
Reset ShopBuy Store CardsCoop with other botOption to choose deckCustom Routines (API from bot, or interface)PvP Support (Normal or during Boost only)Log implementation with filtering

*Requirements:*
PC with Windows capable of running MEmu.Ideally a processor supporting virtualization.

Currently only has one embedded routine (Typhoon, MElectric, Summoner, Growth and Joker) for farming quick 25-30 coop games. I will be making basic simple routines or routines on demand for testers.

*PM me with your Discord if you're interested! Screenshots below:*

----------


## Raffals

Hi! Would love to be your beta tester! Currently class 11 with almost every legendary and over 200+ hrs experience

----------


## DanteRinghieri

if you can change the dice I would be very happy to be a beta tester

----------


## lolimturtle

I'd gladly help. I started working on one in python, but perhaps I could assist you with this one instead. I've got the big three emulators, some experience with programming, and almost the full collection minus one or two.

----------


## marombii

whats is your name discord? i help test..

----------


## leatherwallets

Hey, I'm interested to beta test!

----------


## KriegerDerNacht

Discord name: Tay Hoang#8820

----------


## HaxzTehNub

Are you still looking for tester?

----------


## Mltj74

discord mltj74#2581

Have all dice except combo

----------


## Mjasong1

discord id: mjasong1#5969





> Well met! I am looking for a beta tester or two to help me test this* Random Dice Bot* I am developing. Looking for someone who has most if not all cards, we can bot together.
> 
> *Perks:*
> Access to the bot!Free access forever if I decide to sell or add premium featuresFeatures and suggestions priorityMy gratitude
> 
> *Current Features:*
> Works in the background, so you can continue to use your computer!Play CoopStatsOpen Card BoxComplete QuestsWatch AdsUse gems for coopScreenshot of card boxScreenshot of game end
> 
> *Upcoming Features:*
> ...

----------


## officialicyy

Hello, almost have every dice, missing 2 legendarys. would love to test your bot out!

----------


## matbill

Does anyone have this bot? I have no answer from Ewinz87! :confused:

----------


## Madarra

> Does anyone have this bot? I have no answer from Ewinz87! :confused:


Since a long time ?

----------


## GeroHoffmann

Hello guys do someone has the bot?  :Smile:

----------


## WhiteLister

Seems like none has any access to the bot of Ewinz discord ?
Any idea if there is another bots around ?

----------


## Madarra

I dont know

----------


## alpjack

im fairly new to the game got all the non-legendary dices (got solar,assasin,star dices)

----------


## erayas

Hi, I m working as a ERP module analist. I think i m suitable for this job  :Smile:  contact me and i will test it for you. i hope it will work with MEMU.

telegram @baradiel 





> Well met! I am looking for a beta tester or two to help me test this* Random Dice Bot* I am developing. Looking for someone who has most if not all cards, we can bot together.
> 
> *Perks:*
> Access to the bot!Free access forever if I decide to sell or add premium featuresFeatures and suggestions priorityMy gratitude
> 
> *Current Features:*
> Works in the background, so you can continue to use your computer!Play CoopStatsOpen Card BoxComplete QuestsWatch AdsUse gems for coopScreenshot of card boxScreenshot of game end
> 
> *Upcoming Features:*
> ...

----------


## EaglesEye

I would love to test it. Reply to me and I will send you my discord.

----------


## EaglesEye

EaglesEye#1561

----------


## LeonDrong

count me in Datana#3856

----------

